# Boar hunting



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

A friend and I are heading to zeleski state forest this weekend to try and get a boar or two. Doses anyone have any info or could point me in the right direction? I talked to the vinton co warden and he gave me a general area but I was hoping some of the deer hunters that hunted down there recently maybe seen some... Thanks in advance!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's a lot easier with snow on the ground. The way the roads run on the ridges there, you can drive around and look for tracks to narrow where they may be. Also look for the ditches torn up. They come right up along the road and root all the ditches up at night. They usually don't travel far from that spot before bedding in the morning. They'll lay there and let you walk right by them, so keep your eyes peeled and be ready for a quick shot. I've had them shoot out of brush piles within feet of me before. Definitely makes you jump.


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I have seen pigs crossed SR 278 a mile or two after you pass lake hope, going south.


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

Me and a buddy of mine went to Zeleski about 3 years ago and hunted most of the day finding no sign of hogs. We went down and talked to the game officer driving around the park and when we asked where threat hog problem was he just gave us this blank stare and said " we haven't seen a hog in over 2 years". Hopefully some moves back in by now but I highly doubt they did


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

We saw nothing down there while we were there. No signs anywhere


----------

